# Quickest way to Dublin airport from southside in morning?



## jhg0912 (4 Jun 2008)

Have to be in Dublin airport for 9.30am and wondering what is the quickest way to get there from Dundrum in Dublin. Or is that a 'how long is a piece of string' kinda question?

Any advice from anyone who has done this recently or does it regularly would be great

Aircoach, Eastlink, M50??????


----------



## Towger (4 Jun 2008)

Hop on Luas, walk down to end of Grafton St, turn left onto Suffolk St and wait for Aircoach op Habitat.
BTW I would plan on getting the Luas before 7:30 if you want to be sure of getting on with large bags etc.


----------



## jambo.ie (4 Jun 2008)

Surely the 16A would be a better option at that hour?


----------



## HighFlier (4 Jun 2008)

Are you driving or public transport?


----------



## rory22 (4 Jun 2008)

Get Luas to St. Stephens Green Metro north station and wait till 2030 for the next metro direct to the newly opened Terminal 2 .


----------



## shesells (4 Jun 2008)

Listen to Dublin City FM on 103.2 for live up to the minute traffic updates. If you want to get a specific answer text them in on 085-1411032 and they will give you the best advice.

I'd be stuck in traffic forever without this bunch!


----------



## Guest114 (4 Jun 2008)

John Neary on Dublin City FM is GOD. Sarah Francis is poor by comparison.

To be honest, I would be heading to the airport at 6am with a good book ! I don't think you should risk the journey at the time in the morning that you are planning on doing it.


----------



## tallpaul (5 Jun 2008)

If it is a holiday you are going on, why not stay in one of the hotels on or near the airport complex the night before?? Takes all the stress out of getting there the next morning and starts your holiday a day early!!


----------



## FredBloggs (5 Jun 2008)

Dundrum isn't too far from the Aircoach route so my advice is to take the Aircoach if you can arrange a lift to it or find parking convenient to it.


----------



## Cheeus (5 Jun 2008)

jambo.ie said:


> Surely the 16A would be a better option at that hour?


 
Avoid the 16A; it goes all over the world and reaches some bottlenecks. Book a taxi from Dundrum to Stillorgan road and jump on the air coach opposite the Radisson. Either that or get the luas to town, but as another poster pointed out it might be more hassle than it's worth with bags.


----------

